
Blue versus Green: Rocking the Byzantine Empire - zeristor
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/blue-versus-green-rocking-the-byzantine-empire-113325928/
======
zeristor
I looked this up after reading about the Roman charioteers.

The racing team factions evolved into political and religious sects.

